# black people



## Losb7Algerie (Jun 9, 2015)

hi everybody,

i know that portuguese are very friendly towards foreigners i was wandering where do they mostly live are they spread over the country or focused in some parts and why?


----------



## BodgieMcBodge (Mar 8, 2013)

Portuguese people in Portugal are generally friendly and helpful towards people (not limited to foreign) if, however, you act like an ar**hole they will treat you accordingly.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

What? 

Now you are starting to sound very dodgy


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Racism exists around the world, be it on a large scale or in smaller concentrated pockets, what makes you think that Portugal is any different?

Some ethnic groups feel safer living in close proximity to one another, be it for security, sharing of resources or sharing culture, it's just the way that it is.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Really not sure what you are talking about. VERY strange post!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Losb7Algerie said:


> hi everybody,
> 
> i know that portuguese are very friendly towards foreigners i was wandering where do they mostly live are they spread over the country or focused in some parts and why?



I would hazard a guess that Portuguese are spread across the whole of Portugal???? 



Jo xxx


----------

